# Flowerhorn babies Video



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,
video isnt crystal clear unfortunately but people have been asking to see the babies, so here is it...they were born late November and Im selling them for 50 cents each. They are eating in the video...

BabyFlowerhornsFeb72011.mp4 video by pinkjello900 - Photobucket


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

TOO cute!!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice, thanks for the video


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

parents and baby pics...

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/flowerhorn-babies-9993/


----------

